# Optimierungsaufgabe bereitet mir Probleme



## Karl96 (9. Sep 2015)

Hey, folgende Aufgabe muss ich aktuell lösen:
Eine Firma möchte insgesamt 521 Mitarbeiter zu einem längeren Wochenende an ein gemeinsames Ausflugziel transportieren lassen. Dem Busunternehmer stehen dazu drei Reisebusgrößen zur Verfügung: Busse mit 21 Sitzplätzen, mit 41 Sitzplätzen bzw. mit 43 Sitzplätzen.

a)  Schreibe ein Programm, welches die optimale Auslastung der verschiedenen Bustypen ermittelt. Es gilt die Busse so einzusetzen, dass möglichst wenig Sitzplätze frei bleiben.

b)  Da mehrere gleichwertige Lösungen in Frage kommen, stellt sich die Zusatzaufgabe, welche Lösung die kostengünstigste ist. Suchen Sie diese Lösung, wenn der Einsatz der Busse mit 300.- €, 420.- € und 500.- € ( in gleicher Reihenfolge ) kalkuliert werden muss.

(Lösung:   Die günstigste Kombination nutzt 1 Bus mit 21 Plätzen, 8 Busse mit 41 Plätzen sowie 
4 Busse mit  43 Plätzen und kostet 5560.- €.)

A) scheint mir ungefähr logisch, wobei ich da auch noch nicht direkt die Ahnung habe, aber bei B) habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich das lösen soll und mein Lehrer hilft mir überhaupt nicht. Könnt ihr mir helfen? Wir machen das in BlueJ

Danke im Voraus und liebe Grüße!!


----------



## VfL_Freak (9. Sep 2015)

Moin,

http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html

oder doch hier posten: http://www.java-forum.org/forum/private-stellangebote-und-stellensuche-von-usern.97/

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Tom299 (9. Sep 2015)

Wenn das jetzt keine dumme Aufgabe für die Schule wäre, dann würde ich nur 41er Busse nehmen, die haben das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis in Bezug auf die Kapazität und du kommst sogar auf 5460€ insgesamt. Bei deiner Lösung sind es übrigens 5660€ und keine 5560€. Und mit 533 Sitzplätzen hätte einige Leute mehr Komfort oder zusätzlichen Stauraum.

Viel Spaß bei dieser sinnvollen Aufgabe


----------



## Karl96 (14. Sep 2015)

Joa, wir sitzen immer noch dran und haben immer noch keine Ahnung und sind auf Hilfe angewiesen, aber danke Klaus


----------



## stg (14. Sep 2015)

Versuch das Problem doch erst einmal mathematisch sauber zu formulieren. Da habt ihr doch bestimmt Methoden kennenglernt, wie man das macht?! Mach dir klar, was genau du maximieren bzw minimieren willst, und dann rechnet sich das mit den üblichen Standard-Verfahren nahezu von allein. 

Damit du selbst auch noch ein wenig überlegen musst, bewusst kein vollständiger Lösungsansatz, aber fangen wir dennoch einfach mal ganz stumpf an:
Seien x,y,z die Anzahl der Busse mit 21, 41 bzw 43 Sitzplätzen. 
Zu minimieren ist die Gesamtanzahl an Sitzplätzen (Wieso?) unter der Bedingung, dass
21*x + 41*y + 43*z  >=  521


----------

